# مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library



## صابر الحناجره (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما رأيكم لو قمنا بتجميع مكتبة للتفاصيل الميكانيكية ؟
سأبدأ بنفسي .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 يوليو 2011)

وهذه أيضا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 يوليو 2011)

وهذه عن ال Hangers


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 يوليو 2011)

و أيضا


----------



## haithamslem (24 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
تسلم الإيادي ياهندسة
وجاري التحميل*


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 يوليو 2011)

و إياكم أخي
بإذن الله سأقوم بإضافة مجموعة من التفاصيل كل يوم ، أتمنى من الجميع المساهمة معنى .:34:


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## hikal007 (24 يوليو 2011)

بدايه موفقه وإن شاء الله نشارك جميعا فى هذه المكتبه


----------



## صابر الحناجره (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
نستكمل مكتبتنا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صابر الحناجره (25 يوليو 2011)

وإياكم


----------



## goor20 (25 يوليو 2011)

tnx god bless u


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (25 يوليو 2011)

هذا عمل جيد ئأيدك يا اخي


----------



## nofal (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نستكمل المكتبة ( أرجو من الجميع المشاركة ، ففي النهاية هذه المكتبة للجميع )


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك بارك الله بك


----------



## عمران احمد (27 يوليو 2011)

*ما شاء الله 

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يتم عليكم نعمه العديده

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## صابر الحناجره (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نعود لإستكمال مكتبتنا


----------



## منير متولي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سوف نرابط هنا 
مع كل شمس يوم جديد
في انتظار رزقنا
*نغدو خماصا* ونعود بطانا


----------



## yousefegyp (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت لو فيه كتب عن absorption chiller


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 نوفمبر 2012)

thankxxxx


----------



## المهندس الحالم (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جميييل أوى أوى أوى


----------



## AHMADBHIT (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا زميلنا الكريم م صابر حناجرة و بارك لكم


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Pharaoh114 (25 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يارجاله


----------



## OODAO_006 (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## amirhelmy (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله بارك الله لكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## HOSARY (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندس صابر


----------



## Nile Man (8 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## pemo_2010 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر على هذه المكتبة يارجالة . زادكم الله من علمه و ما أنقص من أجركم شيئا.


----------



## eng_redaesm (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم فرج هم المهمومين


----------



## eng.mhk (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسه ونفع بك


----------



## midooo001 (8 يناير 2015)

ربنا يجلعهم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nouzhati (2 فبراير 2015)

thank you


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

ألف شكر الك


----------



## mdodkie (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ma_ah_ra (8 فبراير 2015)

بعض تفاصيل زهير فايز والديار والخرافى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mnKF5tBUba/04_CAD.html


----------



## medo4ever2 (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير
​​وهنا يوجد اكبر مجموعة كتب تكييف وتبريد بالعربي
http://eng-s7.blogspot.it/2015/02/blog-post_46.html


----------



## medom (5 أبريل 2015)

الله يبارك فيكم اجمعين


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (28 أبريل 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tameroo (11 مايو 2015)

مجهود رائع جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 مايو 2015)

تسلم ايادي الجميع


----------



## hassan4ghaly (12 مايو 2015)

تسلم ياهندسة :75:


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## aliahmedshaik (16 يونيو 2015)

Thanks alot ....


----------



## aly yousef (16 يونيو 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (23 يوليو 2015)

الحمد لله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (4 نوفمبر 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
ربى اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين *


----------



## almasa (5 نوفمبر 2015)

مجهود رائع
مشكور يا هندسة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسه باور (17 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (21 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور الله يباركلك


----------



## وائل محمود مصطفى (31 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## moaied (2 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله جهودكم​


----------



## alialavi (17 يونيو 2017)

Thank you


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

مشكور


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمر طلعت (11 يناير 2019)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (12 مارس 2020)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ياسر العزي (20 أبريل 2020)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​وتسلم ايدك
​


----------

